# A Jack Daniels Fishing Story



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

A Jack Daniels Fishing Story

I went fishing this morning but after a short time I ran out of worms. Then I saw a cottonmouth with a frog in his mouth. Frogs are great bass bait.

Knowing the snake couldn't bite me with the frog in his mouth I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog, and put it in my bait bucket.

Now the dilemma was how to release the snake without getting bit. So, I grabbed my bottle of Jack Daniels and poured a little whiskey in its mouth. His eyes rolled back, he went limp. I released him into the lake without incident and carried on fishing using the frog.

A little later, I felt a nudge on my foot. There was that same snake with two frogs in his mouth.

Life is good in the South.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Funny. I have a few frogs in my yard. Can I get some too?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I love fishing stories with happy endings like this… thanks!


----------



## ncdon (Jul 11, 2010)

Did ya catch anything?


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Then there is the guy that was trolling for catfish in a steamboat and hooked one that pulled him backwards for two days. He finally had to cut the line, he was running out of Jack Black


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Down here we use chewing tobacco to catch catfish. The tobacco sinks to the bottom. The catfish picks it up and when he comes to the surface to spit, you hit him between the eyes with a ball bat.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Why waste good whiskey, dynamite works better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

well I use coins with a hole in the mittle on my line
why….well then they can buy the bait they want


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats great !!


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

The reason using Jack Daniel's is so much better is, if you happen not to catch any fish, you still have a choice of frog legs or snakemeat and if that doesn't work then enough of the Jack and you won't care about supper anyway!!! That is if you drink, which I don't in which case I just carry the Jack with me to Lowe's and look for the scammers in one of my other posts and hope for a party, lol.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Knothead: I heard the same thing except it was a can of peas and a ball lbat. When the gopher came out to take a pea, you smacked him with the ball bat.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Great story, to funny, love the tobacco too.


----------

